# Chomper Android Build works within webOS as "card form" Alpha - testing purpose only



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> *Chomper Android Build - Installation Video + Download file link*
> 
> *LINK * http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/23109-install-self-contained-android-build-on-touchpad/


*+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + Install at your own risk + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
*
*New video is up for Chomper Android Build, very buggy but man he is running "Android" in the cards. Just for info. Enjoy!*
*If you want to try it for fun. All the instruction are in the link in "Quote" above. Good luck!*


----------



## nypaulie (Sep 11, 2011)

This is an exciting teaser for everyone anxious to run Android on his Touchpad... the 0.0.1 build is a good one to try first as it's more stable and let's you see how this app performs, main problem is you have to reboot to return to webOS. The 0.1.0 one is really jittery, but you can see how it works as a card and run other apps, then go back to it - and with this build you don't have to reboot to return to webOS.


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

This is a really nice way to integrate android into webos (for the ppl that do not want to get rid of webos completely or dual boot) something different and opens the horizons. Thanks!


----------



## easyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree, I love webos gesture feature...With Android, sometimes I dont even know if the app is closed or it is still running in the background. With webos, once you toss it, it's CLOSED!


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

easyguy said:


> I agree, I love webos gesture feature...With Android, sometimes I dont even know if the app is closed or it is still running in the background. With webos, once you toss it, it's CLOSED!


This is by design. You shouldn't have to worry if an application is closed. This is a fundamental design choice with Android. Apps save their state if they must be removed from memory. 
This is something people don't seem to get about Android and thus the task killer was born.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> This is by design. You shouldn't have to worry if an application is closed. This is a fundamental design choice with Android. Apps save their state if they must be removed from memory.
> This is something people don't seem to get about Android and thus the task killer was born.


Agreed


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> This is by design. You shouldn't have to worry if an application is closed. This is a fundamental design choice with Android. Apps save their state if they must be removed from memory.
> This is something people don't seem to get about Android and thus the task killer was born.


Yes but i like, feel like i HAVE to close my apps. Its impulse. I'm like, obsessive compulsive about it. Thats why when i use a friends iphone, and check out there task manager to see theyve NEVER CLOSED AN APP SINCE THEY BOUGHT THE THING, i kill everything besides the first page. I know task killing is bad on android, but i like to only have open what im working on.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Yes but i like, feel like i HAVE to close my apps. Its impulse. I'm like, obsessive compulsive about it. Thats why when i use a friends iphone, and check out there task manager to see theyve NEVER CLOSED AN APP SINCE THEY BOUGHT THE THING, i kill everything besides the first page. I know task killing is bad on android, but i like to only have open what im working on.


Haha, I undestand the OCD. 99% of those apps that you see are paused and not doing anything. They are sitting in *unused* memory because its likely you will go back the application at some point soon. Look at a task manager and see for yourself that they are sitting paused and doing nothing.

I'm afraid Windows has ruined the way you look at operating systems.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> I'm afraid Windows has ruined the way you look at operating systems.


Only operating systems?


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Haha, I undestand the OCD. 99% of those apps that you see are paused and not doing anything. They are sitting in *unused* memory because its likely you will go back the application at some point soon. Look at a task manager and see for yourself that they are sitting paused and doing nothing.
> 
> I'm afraid Windows has ruined the way you look at operating systems.


Like, i realize that. Its more like organization. I'd rather see apps that im using, rather than the apps that ive recently used. Its easier to find what your looking for, if what your not using isn't there. But yeah. Windows has stained me. I had only 512mb of ram for 4 years, and i had to be extremely careful about what i had opened. Ctrl+alt+delete was my best friend


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I have this struggle w/almost anyone I turn on to Android who has just enough technical savvy to be dangerous to themselves.

"Stop killing tasks, it's a waste of your time and slows down your phone, dummy." is my standard advice (offered in a lowing tone, of course.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Like, i realize that. Its more like organization. I'd rather see apps that im using, rather than the apps that ive recently used. Its easier to find what your looking for, if what your not using isn't there. But yeah. Windows has stained me. I had only 512mb of ram for 4 years, and i had to be extremely careful about what i had opened. Ctrl+alt+delete was my best friend


Well thats just it. You don't know what apps are running. They can be closed at any time after you've switched to another app. Because of Android's memory management, your only choice is to show most recently used apps. That said, I don't think pre-Honeycomb era "recently used apps" is the best implementation. I definitely prefer Honeycomb's.


----------



## abc27 (Aug 27, 2011)

Unfortunately I think this project is now dead in the water thanks to CM's surprise release...


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

abc27 said:


> Unfortunately I think this project is now dead in the water thanks to CM's surprise release...


With all due respect I disagree with you. CM7 is a complete port and this is just a kind of App which works within webOS. These are entirely two different concepts. There are quite a few people who do not want to loose webOS on their machines (in terms of rebooting to and from Android/CM7) and they are anxiously waiting for this concept. Lot of people are following very closely the developments on this built too. I hope Chomper will release his Beta in week or so time. Thanks


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

abc27 said:


> Unfortunately I think this project is now dead in the water thanks to CM's surprise release...


I sincerely hope not. This is a lot more exciting a break than CM7 to me.

Not to mention CM's Alpha release isn't really surprising in the least.


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

abc27 said:


> Unfortunately I think this project is now dead in the water thanks to CM's surprise release...


I sincerely hope not. This is a lot more exciting a break than CM7 to me.

Not to mention CM's Alpha release isn't really surprising in the least.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved over to the webOS dev forum. :wink2:


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you guys been following whats going on with WebOS? HP wants to sell and no one wants to buy. WebOS is done. The only thing good about WebOS is the running of apps in Cards. Other then that its buggy as hell and has no draw. At least not to me it doesn't. Im trying to comprehend why anyone would want WebOS over any other OS. I don't see it. That's just my opinion. The TouchPad sat on my desk for 4 out of the 6 weeks i had it. I tried to get cool with it but it was not happening. I figured out why I got it for 150 bucks pretty quickly. HP Epic Fail. Worked out in my favor though, thanks to the CM team.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

LingK said:


> Have you guys been following whats going on with WebOS? HP wants to sell and no one wants to buy. WebOS is done. The only thing good about WebOS is the running of apps in Cards. Other then that its buggy as hell and has no draw. At least not to me it doesn't. Im trying to comprehend why anyone would want WebOS over any other OS. I don't see it. That's just my opinion. The TouchPad sat on my desk for 4 out of the 6 weeks i had it. I tried to get cool with it but it was not happening. I figured out why I got it for 150 bucks pretty quickly. HP Epic Fail. Worked out in my favor though, thanks to the CM team.


FYI just today HP released an update so webOS is not done yet. Secondly, if you are referring to Chomper's Android Build that it is buggy, yes it is, its an Alpha build, it has to be buggy, if not it shouldn't be Alpha. IMHO.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

LingK said:


> Have you guys been following whats going on with WebOS? HP wants to sell and no one wants to buy. WebOS is done. The only thing good about WebOS is the running of apps in Cards. Other then that its buggy as hell and has no draw. At least not to me it doesn't. Im trying to comprehend why anyone would want WebOS over any other OS. I don't see it. That's just my opinion. The TouchPad sat on my desk for 4 out of the 6 weeks i had it. I tried to get cool with it but it was not happening. I figured out why I got it for 150 bucks pretty quickly. HP Epic Fail. Worked out in my favor though, thanks to the CM team.


dude hp just released an update for webos...


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

is this project dead?


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> is this project dead?


As far as my understanding Chomper is working towards ICS now instead of GB, so lets see how and when he will comes up with something.
Good Luck!


----------



## kijimoshib (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello. I have a problem... i had installed CM7 a3 and chroid under webos. when i try to remove chroid, TP was restarted and stoped on !!!! www.palm.com/rom.
How can i restore my TP?


----------



## lmbebo (Sep 6, 2011)

webs doctor. you can google it. It will reset your TP to stock webos.


----------

